# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ervaringen met Sertraline

## Tessa 1991

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben een jongevrouw van 21 jaar en kamp met depressie en angst- en paniekstoornis. 
Ik ben, op aanraden van mijn psychiater, gestart met sertraline. 
Het heeft wel enige tijd geduurd vooraleer ik durfde startte met de medicatie. Mijn angsten situeren zich namelijk lichamelijk (angst dat er iets mis is met mijn hart bijvoorbeeld). Op de bijsluiter van Sertraline stond namelijk ook bij de bijwerkingen 'hartaanval', 'hartproblemen', ... Dit hield me tegen om te beginnen met de medicatie, maar omdat het zo niet langer kon ben ik uiteindelijk toch begonnen met een lage dosis. Ik neem nu 12,5 mg en ga zo om de vijf dagen telkens verhogen met 12,5 mg. 

Zouden deze bijwerkingen echt door de medicatie veroorzaakt zijn of staan deze bijwerkingen er op omdat dit OOIT is voorgevallen bij iemand (een ouder persoon bijvoorbeeld) die deze medicatie ook nam.

Ik voel ondertussen wel dat mijn hartslag reeds gedaald is, dit maakt me ook enigszins zorgen, omdat ik voor dat ik sertraline nam, een vrij hoge hartslag had (tussen 85 en 95). Nu is mijn hartslag ongeveer tussen de 70 en de 80. 

Oh ja, nog even ter informatie. Ik heb mijn hart volledig laten onderzoeken (ECG, echo, holtermonitor) en daaruit bleek dat er structureel niets mis is met mijn hart, ik heb alleen een wat te hoge hartslag. 

Groetjes,
Tessa

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Tessa,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je wat huiverig bent om het te gaan gebruiken als je de bijwerkingen ervan leest. Echter hoeft het bij jou niet te gebeuren. Voor de zekerheid zou je contact op kunnen nemen met je huisarts om je zorgen te delen. Dan kan deze je gerust stellen of er iets mee doen. Ik geef je in ieder geval een overzicht van berichten die gaan over Sertraline. Dan kun je zelf bepalen wat je leest en wat niet. Veel sterkte!

----------


## Tessa 1991

Hoi Leontien, 

Bedankt voor je reactie. 
Ik heb dit al meermaals besproken met mijn huisarts en psychiater. 
Zij zeggen beide dat het product veilig is voor mij. 
Het is gewoon moeilijk om me daar over te zetten, net door de angsten die ik ervaar. 

Bedankt!

----------


## linday

Hallo Tessa,

Ook ik ben met medicijn begonnen, ook voor de angst en paniek. Ik zag er enorm tegen op met name de bijwerkingen. Ik moest met een half pilletje per week ophogen. Ik heb er wel wat langer over gedaan, maar zit nu toch sinds gister op 100mg, in ongeveer anderhalve maand. Toen ik begon met een halfje had ik weinig last, maar na een week naar een hele pil begon ik te merken dat ik verschrikkelijke zweethanden kreeg. Ik heb nog veel informatie gevraagd aan de apotheek of ik deze bijwerking bleef houden, maar dit moest na enkele weken wel overgaan. Maar ik had wel zoiets, "als het bij zweethanden blijft, vind ik het al lang goed" :Smile: . Na 2 weken was dat over. Ik heb wel 1x in een winkel gestaan en werd op eens heel bang, maar mij was verteld dat het goed is om in de aanwenningsperiode een beetje angstig te zijn, want dat dan weet je dat het medicijn goed begint te werken op het angst gedeelte in de hersenen. Al met al, het valt me tot nu erg mee. Ik ben ook minder moe 's ochtends en dat is wel fijn, ik heb niet meer 9 uur slaap nodig. Succes!

----------


## Tessa 1991

Hey Linday, 

Bedankt voor je reactie! 
Blij te horen dat het je vrij goed bevalt. 
Ik had hetzelfde probleem. Ik had enorme bang voor de bijwerkingen. Ik zit ondertussen op 37,5 mg (een half + 12,5 mg). Die doseringen zijn speciaal gemaakt door de apotheker. 

Had je al eerder antidepressiva genomen? 
Ik duim mee voor je!

----------


## linday

hoi! Ja ik heb eerder mirtzapaine gekregen, dit was meer voor het slechte slapen. Er werd me al een jaar verteld dat ik beter met andere medicijnen kon beginnen omdat deze medicatie niet goed genoeg hielp voor angst en paniek, en nu toch de knoop doorgehakt. Ik moet er nog gaan afbouwen, maar daar begin ik pas mee wanneer de sertraline goed is aangeslagen. Naar hoeveel mg moet jij opbouwen? Succes he!

----------


## Tessa 1991

Ik moet naar 50 mg gaan. 
Vanavond ga ik dat de eerste keer nemen. Ben al twee weken aan het opbouwen. 
Heb in het verleden al sipralexa genomen. Had me wel goed geholpen, maar was er 10 kg van bijgekomen. 
Had gehoopt het zonder de medicatie aan te kunnen ... 

Succes!

----------


## pruts

Ik heb ook Serlain (Sertraline) genomen en ik moet zeggen dat er van de hele boterham antidepressiva die ik al nam er maar 3 zijn die echt positief effect hebben getoond en dat zijn in volgorde: Efexor, Serlain en Maniprex (lithium) m.a.w. was de Sertraline daar dus n van. Ik ben der mee begonnen op aanraden van een vriendin die daar al jaren goed mee is. En kreeg de psychiater daarbij zo gek om me dat ook voor te schrijven :-) 
Heb het niet lang genomen daar ik der echt raar op begon te doen (milde acathisie, kortdurende maar hevige misselijkheid van het soort waar je echt wel de wc voor opzoekt veiligheidshalve en daarnaast nog het lastigste van allemaal had ik een voortdurende trilling in men oogleden waardoor het leek alsof ik de ganse tijd naar iedereen stond te knipogen) Het sop was de kool niet waard voor mij en ben dus gestopt en had Inderal 40mg nodig om die hinderlijke bijwerkingen gestopt te krijgen.

----------


## Tessa 1991

Oei, dat is inderdaad wel hinderlijk. 
Ben je met een ander medicijn begonnen?

----------


## pruts

Ben toen terug met Efexor begonnen (redelijk stom misschien want ik was juist afgekickt en niet zonder slag of stoot!) Momenteel neem ik al paar maanden geen AD meer.

----------


## Tessa 1991

En gaat het je zo zonder medicatie? 
Ben je nog in therapie?

----------


## linday

Ik had juist van de efexor zulke nare bijwerkingen dat ik er na 4 dagen mee ben gestopt. Ik kon de deur niet meer uit, enorme slapeloosheid, zweten en kon totaal niet meer functioneren. Ik moest me ziek melden van mijn werk en op dat moment ben ik er ook mee gestopt, want dit was te heftig. Ik ben nu al weer een week bezig met de 100mg. sertraline, waarvan ik nu n dag erge hoofdpijn heb gehad, maar het bevalt nu prima. Succes!

----------


## linday

Maar het blijkt wel weer dat het bij iedereen weer anders valt  :Smile:  gelukkig maar dat er verschillende medicijnen zijn...

----------


## pruts

Nu volg ik ECT (elektroconvulsietherapie) omdat medicatie niet langer helpt.

----------


## haelewyn

Is iemand hier ooit ineens gestart met 50 mg ? Dat is de dosis die de dokter me voorschrijft.
Ik neem op dit moment Xanax voor gelijkaardige problemen als topicstarter. Ik heb hoge bloeddruk (17/11) en vaak een pols tussen 84 en 110.
Bij aanvallen van last voel ik de harkloppingen heel hevig en word ik onrustig.
De Xanax dient nu om me wat kalm te houden in tijden van last. Maar omdat ik dat niet te lang mag nemen moet ik overschakelen op Sertraline.
Xanax zou te snel verslavend zijn, zegt men.
Ik vind het een zeer eng idee om met dit soort medicijn, Sertraline, te moeten starten. Ik heb schrik van de bijwerkingen, vooral psychologisch.
De Xanax geeft me wel een gelukkig gevoel en dat wil ik ergens wel behouden.
Heeft iemand een mening hierover ?

----------


## haelewyn

Ik heb de Sertraline n dag geprobeerd.
'S avonds kreeg ik een warmtegevoel in de borst en armen.
Ook zweten.
Mijn horizon (gezichtsveld) bewoog vertikaal met tikjes omlaag en weer omhoog. Ongeveer n keer per hartslag.

Ik heb het middel dan maar voor bekeken gehouden.
Deze bijwerkingen beteren waarschijnlijk wel na een tijdje (?) maar ik heb schrik dat ik 
er na 3 weken of zo zou moeten mee kappen en dat ik tegen die tijd al moet afkicken omdat
ik er verslaafd aan ben. Als iemand hierover een mening heeft hoor ik het graag.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------


## polertun

Je kunt het antidepressivum Sertraline (Zoloft) zonder recept online kopen en bestellen bij de volgende online apotheken

----------

